# How-To section



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Here's my idea. There are alot of 'how do you do this' questions and usually the answers necesitate major searches through heavily populated threads. 
My solution, make a specific how to section. No questions. Just people posting their installs. I think pics should be manditory but, that won't necesarily happen. 
It should be here in the 'genera' area with member rides and cosmetic, etc. but inside there should be a section for each B12, B13, B14, B15. Inside questions would be answered like:

How do I install a CAI in my B15?
How do I wire the projectors to my car?
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10754
How do I mount projectors?
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11314
How do I get LED washers hooked up?
How do I install indiglos?
How do I do the AD22VF upgrade?
http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/brakes/brakes.htm
How do I install a new shifter knob in my B13 auto?
How do I do the flip flop trunk?
How do I polish my VC?
How do I do the throttle body mod?
How do I install a front/rear strut bar?
How do I make a kickpanel in my B12?
etc.
This way there is an actual writeup step by step with photos, and it doesn't get buried inside a cosmetics section or B14 section etc. People can't ask 'how do I do this' in the section though. It is only for people to post "This is how I did this". That way questions like "how do I do this" are headed off at the pass. Only once the thread is there can questions in the thread be asked like 'how did you get that nut off in the 3rd step'.
See.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You da man Seth! I think that this is a great idea, it would be cool to have a forum devoted strictly to this i think.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

that would be cool i am going to install cai,lower,and maybe y pipe in 2 months and i am going to be doing the install myself so i would not mind sharing with others ,in a how to section,on how i did it


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Great idea, plus i would add an after market product review section, to get feed back from forum members on tires, wheels, springs & struts, bulbs, car wax, intakes, exhaust etc.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

outstanding idea.... that would help alot of people. 

my suggestion is for people to try and use the KISS theory. I understand alot of what is said on here but some people may not. the more basic it is the less questions will be asked in the long run. just my .02


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Cool, someone is thinkin like me. Let's take some pickett signs, and stand outside of NPM. j/k LOL!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think NPM has offices.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I'll help with that too, I'll take step by step pictures and do a review when I install my struts.
I'm getting headers too, but I think I'm taking it to a shop for that.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

many of those things have already been covered in NPM... browse the back issues or search... Remember NPM was Sentra Online Mag before 2002... SOLM went back to 1998.... Some of the older issues are kinda crude, compared to the new issues, but still a lot of usefull stuff in those back issues..

NPM is a community publication.. If you have a good write up with pictures we will use it... That goes for anyone..


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

that is what this site is missing, popular how tos and info about our cars without using the search engine and looking at hundreds of threads to find what u want


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Agreed,


----------

